# Sealed Trio 12?



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

So I've been modeling the Trio12 a bit in WinISD to see how it would perform in a sealed enclosure.

WinISD agrees pretty closely with the CSS product sheet that this driver needs >2cuft. of internal volume to keep Q below 0.707.

However, in talking with someone who builds/sells custom subs using CSS drivers, he said the Trio12 would work in a much smaller enclosure (roughly 1.4cuft. before driver/amp/bracing) and still have a Q < 0.707. 

He basically said it would work in a similar sized enclosure to the CSS SDX10, but would have great output across the board.


Is this correct? If so, why do the CSS spec sheet and WinISD both tell me I need >2cuft?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

1.4 cu.ft would be a Q of .79, you'd be giving up a bit of db in the 20 to 30 hz range.


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> 1.4 cu.ft would be a Q of .79, you'd be giving up a bit of db in the 20 to 30 hz range.


I thought that small of a cabinet would result in a higher Q.

Not sure why the guy recommended that small of a cabinet for the Trio 12.

Only thing I could think is that the specs aren't dead on... and the guy mentioned that he measured the SDX10 himself and found that it actually benefits from a larger enclosure than the specs would suggest to keep Q low.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

A Q of .79 in 1.4 cu.ft. is higher then a Q of .70 in 2 cu.ft. 

No specs are dead on with subs. There are small variations in the production process, some manufacturers test a sub from production and post the specs, others test a batch and average the specs out.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2011)

i'd go with the 2 cu.ft. wen it come's to sealed enclosure's the bigger the box the more better the sub can preform in the lower frequencies like in the 20hz to 35hz range and i think it will give you a more bigger sound :bigsmile:


----------

